# Jpanel aktualisieren



## scrubs (12. Mrz 2008)

morgen,

wie aktualisiert man ein jpanel richtig?

mit einer Combobox soll, das aussehen von einem Jpanel verändert werden, z.B. wenn ich bei combobox 1 auswähl, dann soll nur 1 JTextField aufscheinen, bei 2, dann 2 Jtextfields..

bei mir legt er die componenten übereinander, hab schon mit jpanel.validate() versucht... jpanel lässt sich aber nicht aktualisieren..


danke


----------



## Niki (12. Mrz 2008)

validate und anschließend repaint sollte klappen


----------



## scrubs (12. Mrz 2008)

hmm ne funktioniert leider nicht...die alten componenten sind noch immer zu sehen...

ist eig. ein unterschied..hab nämlich 2verschiede jpanel auf ein Jframe...nämlich panelLeft und panelCenter
im panelLeft befindet sich der Combobox,
im panelCenter soll eben die verschieden componenten angezeigt werden...
mit panelCenter.validate(); und panelCenter.repaint();
geht das leider nicht..also panelCenter wird nicht aktualisiert =(


----------



## Niki (12. Mrz 2008)

Wie genau blendest du die Komponenten aus/ein? mit remove und add?


----------



## scrubs (12. Mrz 2008)

einblenden: mit panelCenter.add(new JLabel("hallo");
und ausblenden, irgendwie mit validate


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Mrz 2008)

scrubs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ausblenden, irgendwie mit validate



"irgendwie"?
ohne remove(componente); wird das normal nix


----------



## scrubs (12. Mrz 2008)

mit removeall() hab ichs auch versucht, aber noch immer dasselbe ergebnis...die alten Komponenten sieht man nach wie vor


----------



## scrubs (12. Mrz 2008)

ah oja doch es funktioniert mit
panelCenter.removeall();
danach
panelCenter.validate();

Danke


----------



## Gast (9. Apr 2008)

Du kannst die Panels auch mit "setVisible(true) oder false" einblenden oder eben ausblenden.


----------



## DellCapone (9. Apr 2008)

ab und zu kann es passieren das bei erneutem aufruf die combobox nicht angezeigt wird, bis man draufklickt.
lösung dafür steht oben schon beschrieben.
sicher geht es mit ausblenden - entfernen- aktualisieren.


----------

